# 2G Only on iPhone 4 w/ iOS 6



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

Does anyone know if the iPhone 4 will still support 2G only mode after the iOS 6 upgrade?


----------



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

It's a feature I really like because it extends talk time. If it's not supported can I just remain on the old firmware?


----------



## threephi (Mar 9, 2011)

Okay, now iOS 6 is out. Can someone who has upgraded their AT&T iPhone check?


----------

